# First Crystal Red Shrimp!!



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Got my first crystal red shrimp today. Found it in an aquarium shop labled as "bumblebee shrimp"  cant believe they didnt see that it was red and not black.... jeeze what a muck up on their part. Actually i cant believe they had shrimp in the first place. Crazy world...

Anyways will it hybridize with the cherries, or the 1 tiger shrimp i have in the tank? I have a hunch not with the cherries but possibly with the tiger... though im not sure on this.

Also what quality is it? C,B,A,S,SS? (doubt the last 3 haha)

Here is a pic of it!!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice shrimp. Your hunch is correct. It won't mix with cherries, but likely the tiger. I would classify it as a Grade C, due to lack of white stripes and opaqueness. Congrats on your new shrimp. 

-John N.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I second that, it's definitely C-grade. i can't believe you found these in an LFS though


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm ok C grade, ahhh well MAUHAHAHAH got a CRS.

I will get more later this week hopefully, i plan to breed these things to perfection.

John N.:
I see your avatar is a very stunning S grade shrimp, do you have any tips? Also how many tanks did you have when breeding them? Which shrimp did you remove and put into another tank? The parents or the babies?


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice.

It's also very satisfying when I read about someone picking up a great bargain due to an lfs mistake......we do spend enough at them after all.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats. It's nice to see that these things are finally being offered to the general public. That means that these are finally starting to be bred on a commercial scale if the pet stores are getting them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... apparently they order directly from japan. Seems they have an import permit and can get ahold of just about any plant, fish, or shrimp that i want. They even have an impressive plant selection and sell plant products. Suppose i could ask them for ADA products... 

Looks like i hit the jackpot ^^


----------



## mia55gallon (Mar 1, 2006)

*nice*

chaching!!!!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*It is not a CRS*

Sorry for killing all the hype and things, but that shrimp looks a lot like a New bee with red on the bands. It is common to find them with bumble bees. Bumble bees can have some bluish, redish tint in their color instead of the normal brown.

The new bee( how some places outside the USA call them) is a very nice shrimp. According to most sites they are from the caridina serrata family.

This has a picture of a similar shrimp to yours.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...hrimp-photography-56k-warn.html?highlight=Bee

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Zapins, What is the name of this LFS? Where is it?
TY


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

I was going to ask the same thing.
Where in CT is this LFS located?
Rafo.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, milalic how can you tell that it is a new bee? I thought the red color variation of the bumblebees were the CRS? Can you explain how the new bee is different from CRS, this is the first i have heard of 2 shrimps looking alike...?

Krisybabe9, its in west hartford called Magic Pet shop, 860-563-3836 you could call them and ask what they can get for you if you like.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CRS is the recessive mutation of the Bee/Diamond shrimp. The bee shrimp has orange rostrum, tail and 4 white spots in the tail. The first band is white.
As CRS go higher in quality their rostrum and attenules can be red or white.

The bumble bee and new bee are different shrimp by themselves. The bumble bee first band is bluish, redish or brown. It does not have orange rostrum.

The new bee has the first band usually white and no orange rostrum and tail. Usually the stripe in the abdomen is V-shaped.

Compare your shrimp with these ones:

http://www.tonina-forest.net/tonina/crs/crs08.htm

For me it does not look like a CRS from the picture you provided.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I have to agree with Pedro on this. It does not look like a CRS to me. BTW Zapins, in your picture the eyes are red, is this just an artifact or are the eyes actually red.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes they are red, i was wondering if that ment anything...

Do you think that this sort of red color form could be stabilized like in the CRS and it could become an alternative?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Zapins said:


> Yes they are red, i was wondering if that ment anything...
> 
> Do you think that this sort of red color form could be stabilized like in the CRS and it could become an alternative?


It might be an alternative as other people have some or it might be some coloration caused by a different factor. For example, people have found that the Blue shrimp(neocaridina) will not have blue offsprings.

You will need to find at least a male and female and after they breed see if the offsprings have the same coloration as the adults.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Its just none of the crystals that I have ever seen online had red eyes. My crystals do not have red eyes either.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

As far as I know, mine either.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

The CRS in these pics have red eyes.

http://www.petshrimp.com/crystalredshrimp.html


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

true but I am pretty sure those are artifacts that came about by the way he took the pictures. That is why I asked zappins if his picture was an artifact or not.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> The CRS in these pics have red eyes.
> 
> http://www.petshrimp.com/crystalredshrimp.html


I see black eyes with the outer part been red. It might be an artifact of the picture.

Zapins,

Can you provide a better picture?


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

milalic said:


> I see black eyes with the outer part been red. It might be an artifact of the picture.
> 
> Zapins,
> 
> Can you provide a better picture?


Hi Zaplins,

After looking at other CRS photos I see what you mean about the black eyes.

The pic in the link was from a species page for that particular site.

S&S


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I will try to get a better picture of it when i next see it in the tank. It seems to have hidden itself well since i introduced it to the tank.


----------

